
Software engineers as leaders - rbucks
http://goats.scripted.com/blog/software-engineers-as-leaders/
======
blackflame7000
I don't agree with the Naming Convention paragraph. If you have a lot to talk
about I don't want to be interrupted every 15 minutes for the next micro-
meeting. Sometimes many related issues can be talked out in a single meeting
when all parties are able to voice their input.

